# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  dawg tab

## bush-man

Anyone know of a source of dawg music tab? I can usually pick out the lead line fairly well, but I would love to see what all the chords are to his tunes. Many thanks.

----------


## robbyford

mandozine.com

----------


## Perry

http://www.homespuntapes.com/

The Dawg course has tab and chord charts

----------


## SternART

The above are two great resources, but the best option is to go to the Mandolin Symposium and take all of David's classes.
I've used the Homespun book & CD's as a bible, keep going back to learn more as my skills improve, a lot of his classic
tunes are in there & he talks about how to play them on the CD's. On Mandozine you can find darn good transcriptions done 
by Mike Stangland of the solos from some of the the recordings. In addition, if you can find them, there are complete transcriptions of 
Tone Poems I and Tone Poems II that were out as Mel Bay books, but they might be out of print.....lets see you could also buy the copies 
of Mandolin World News that Dix Bruce sells.....some Dawg tunes can be found in there, along with a lot of other cool music, and the only
other places I can think of are old copies of Frets magazine, David had a column in there and one more resource, David produced booklets that
were sold thru MWN, one was 10 Tunes in 9 Keys and the other was his early BG Solos transcriptions. I forgot one....on the Grisman web site 
they feature changing transcriptions of solos from some of the Acoustic Disc CDs I know I got Dawg's Waltz on there. That might be all bush-man. 
Enjoy the search, I know I have!

----------


## bush-man

Thanks for the input. Those mandozine pdf files are really hard to read on my pc. I will look into the homespun book and cds. Years ago I had a bunch of Mandolin World News, but sadly all my old mando stuff has dissapeared over the years. Thanks again.

russell

----------


## SternART

Russell..for the Mandozine stuff you need to download the free version of Tabledit.
Then you can see it.....and hear it, with the magic bouncing ball following the solos.
You can slow it down too, which is helpful. Lots of great Tabledit tunes archived on 
Mandozine....delve a little deeper into it, you're missing something.

----------


## AlanN

quote...other places I can think of are old copies of Frets magazine, David had a column in there...

Yes to these, a gold mine of eclectic transcriptions done in the 80's when David wrote the mandolin workshop column. Everything from Tiny Moore solos, to Jethro solos, to Skaggs solos (Highway 40 Blues!), to a 2-issue transcription of Joy Spring. This last one has kept me busy for 20 years!

Thank God for David Grisman...

----------


## SternART

GREAT jazz tune Alan! MWN has some gems like that too......wasn't Marshall's chord solo for Cherokee in MWN?

I remember once I had been playing about 5 years & Grisman was at my studio....I had Clifford Brown playing.
Joy Spring came on & he picked up a mandolin I had sittin there & started playing it note for note with the CD.
I said...teach me that one!!! David suggested I pick something easier at my level of expertise. He was nice
enough to put it out there for mando players to check out.....I'd like to hear Thile & Marshall work up a version 
of Joy Spring.

----------


## AlanN

> GREAT jazz tune Alan! #MWN has some gems like that too......wasn't Marshall's chord solo for Cherokee in MWN?


Well now, SternART, I recall Donnie S. laying out the tune in a MWN, but Mike on a chord melody version? Which issue? Love to see it.

David's FRETS transcription said something like "Jethro would call this one a 'bear'". And, it is a bear! David also noted out a weary Wakefield Little Maggie one month.

----------


## bush-man

> Russell..for the Mandozine stuff you need to download the free version of Tabledit.
> Then you can see it.....and hear it, with the magic bouncing ball following the solos.
> You can slow it down too, which is helpful. Lots of great Tabledit tunes archived on 
> Mandozine....delve a little deeper into it, you're missing something.


Ahhh that's why it looks so screwy. I doubt that have a linux version. hehehe I haven't used the devils os for about 10 years now. 

russell

----------


## SternART

Russell.......there is a Mac version

----------


## bush-man

lol! I use a real os lol! Not all thay eye candy. hehehe Thanks for the info though. Mac will not run on linux. There are work arounds that you can do to get stuff to run, but I'm too lazy to bother with all that. btw, I just went to the grisman site and his pdf files dont load at all for me. That's kind of weird, as I have a linux adobe pdf client, and it's always worked for me before. Oh well, guess I'll have to wait till I can buy some written material. Thanks all.

russell

----------


## SternART

Mandozine has thousands of tunes, in every genre......great resource & you get to hear it along with the notation and tab....might be worth getting a work around just to use Tabledit. For a real OS you'd think you could use some of these resources. We had to fight to get a Mac version of Tabledit. The files started with Comando.....numerous people have added to the library, but many of the fles were created by Mike Stangland who does pretty darn accurate transcriptions. You could for example research say a Monroe tune and find half a dozen versions, some as played by Monroe, another version by Mike Compton, another as played by Sam Bush, etc. Wish this was available when I was coming up. Great resource!

----------


## bush-man

I don't want to get into an os war. hehehe Let's just say that I am a fan of open source and free. I am co founder and on the board of my local linux users group. Have a look if your interested. http://lugip.org/

russell

----------


## Lefty&French

Let's just say again : Mandozine is... open and free!

----------


## AlanN

SternART mentioned this one above, it's an out-of-print book, rendering about 10 of David's recorded solos from 1966-76. One in particular is his kick to 'Don't fall In Love With Me Darlin I'm a Rambler'. It's in Bb, and is a perfect how-to example of playing the melody, with flourish.

----------

